#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  如果某一天你具有獸化的能力，你最想做的三件事情？〈愈多愈好啦

## 幻貓

雖然我們內心是獸人，但是外表還是人類型態
假如你的外形可以變成獸人或動物
首先想做的有那些事情？

我嘛‧‧‧我想變成貓，所以‧‧‧
1.逃家在外流浪
2.好好跟咪兒談一場戀愛~
3.想盡辦法環遊全世界！〈迷音：不就是偷渡嗎？〉

各位獸大呢？
 /\>>/\
( ^_^ )m

----------


## 豹冰

1.先把父母兄弟姊妹 親朋好友全宰了以絕後患
2.綁架小米跟他私奔
3.組成史上最強的傭兵殺手集團 解放大陸 搞沉台灣 分裂歐美 然後定居日本= =+

----------


## 瘋虎

=口="""""豹.....別殺我阿~~~我不想和你打[逃~~~]
好啦~~歸正題~~~變成虎獸人我會...
1救我以前救不了的人~殺我以前殺不了的人
2佔領一個國家....創造一個獸人國度.[天音:你怎和豹都有戰領慾阿XD]  [瘋虎:你管我]
3和好友們一起在那個國家裡過生飄逸隨性的生活
[天音:那政事怎麼辦]
[瘋虎:誰裡他阿~~給卑微的人類去做吧~~XD]

----------


## 柴克

恩恩
狼人吧^^~
我會
1逃到世界的盡頭
2尋找同類
3一起無憂無慮的生活

(好像太過平凡了@@)

----------


## 浪之狼

我也選狼人^^

我會...

1.用狼人那迅速的速度偷走我一直想買的東西<------(好孩子不能學唷)

2.引發第三次世界大戰(又一個戰鬥狂...)

3.用核子武器把一半的地球夷為平地!!(那你住哪?) 沒被核子炸到的另外一個半球= =

----------


## 柴克

> 我也選狼人^^
> 
> 我會...
> 
> 1.用狼人那迅速的速度偷走我一直想買的東西<------(好孩子不能學唷)
> 
> 2.引發第三次世界大戰(又一個戰鬥狂...)
> 
> 3.用核子武器把一半的地球夷為平地!!(那你住哪?) 沒被核子炸到的另外一個半球= =


把地球炸掉!?
不好吧@@
這樣我的同類就沒地方住了
總不能叫牠們連夜奔到另一個半球吧?
而且就算這樣,多少還是會有些擠吧?
如果堅持要投了話,請先在所有動物及植物的身邊佈下防護罩
(我承認我來亂的....別咬我喔^^~)

----------


## hosun

=-=..大家心目中的獸化好像也帶有力量的隱藏意思！（什麼力量也好）

在個人來說，獸化只是換了個外表；也許在獸化後有幸獲得該獸的特長，但不代表我會用，活用或者是出神入化。

雖然我比較想做狼人，但一出現一定會被全世界對負；無論我有沒有做什麼！被科學研究是一定了，也許每十分鐘便一個一個新項目在等我來測試！

所以為了長命一點，生活安樂一點，我會選擇先成了演員才要獸化的能力，
最少可以說：「這是最新的特技。」

----------


## 亞多士

我發現各位成為獸人是一件很危險的事情，估計世界會從此改觀....唉...算了～
我成為獸人（狼or獅）要做什麼呢？
1.為獸人的“獸權“奮鬥
2.成立國家（我看只有非洲吧～）
3.享受身為獸人的權益
4.與同類安享天年～～“

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

1、立刻融入到身為人類時遠離的大自然（有那麼容易給你找到好環境嗎？）
2、體驗全新的生命
（12都夠你做的了還想第三樣？）
3、把除人類中不可殘留的之外剩下的其他全變成獸人（把自己設定得那麼偉大會被前輩￥％◎＃￥！……的）
·
·
·

----------


## 不知識份子

我很想轉化成龍的說~~

最想做的事就是一開始先隱瞞朋友們後等時機到了就跟他們說!!!
 :Twisted Evil:  

和平的世界應該不會有奇怪的事情發生，所以只能平淡的生活下去吧。

----------


## 思樂炎

有的話喔..
恩......
１.看看能不能動物溝通(？)
２.咬咬看自己體驗一下感覺(？？)
３.最後當然是逃離原來的世界閃到森林啦！！(創造傳說是吧－_－)
４.看能不能把人給咬成同類
５.嘗試看看自己是不是喜愛上人類的鮮血(汗)
喔，呵呵呵～

----------


## 閒

1.在可以不被發現的地方做一下以前做不到的事(劈磚,碎石阿阿~
2.尋找人類無法達到前所未有的美景
3.體會與狼共舞的感覺

----------


## onecrem

喔!這個主題有趣唷!
那我假設我變了龍吧XD~~~
第一,我會飛在天上,享受飛行的樂趣XD
鳥兒也給我滾開[開玩笑XD]
第二,找一個沒有人會發現或者會歧視我或者同族的地方定居XD~
第三,找一個伙伴,好好的建立感情,作為好朋友XD[思想不成熟XD]
第四,環遊全世界,欣賞只有在雜誌看到但人沒親身去過的地方!當然要有著壯觀和美麗的景色的啦=3=
第五,找一個好的伴侶,安享無憂的過著快樂的生活...
[天音:你想得太瘋狂了,你的假設完全偏向理想那一邊...]
[我:[踢開天音的人]你管我XDD[繼續幻想中~]

----------


## Baroque Boyce

第一件事...
隱藏這個事實，等到每個月的十五日(農曆)時都請假。
長期如此，同學會開始發覺自己有異樣...
到時候就在他們的面前獸化！告訴他們一切。

然後...
第二件事...(接續第一件事情)
離開自己原本的家
往森林出發，並找尋自己的歸屬
如果遇到同為獸人的夥伴，就跟他們在一起吧。

第三件事...(若是找不到地方的話)
利用暗力量，於月圓之時在某處上空作出自己的城堡(惡魔城??)
除了獸人以外的生物待在那裡太久會死亡。
但是該獸人必須要擁有暗力量才行，否則也不能待太久！

第四件事...
開發月之力讓獸人的勢力逐漸壯大！
讓人類開始對獸界產生恐懼，不敢獵殺野獸。
更不敢開發大自然界。(像是砍樹、挖地、燒森林...等對大自然傷害的事情)

第五件事...
跟所有的獸人合作，想辦法讓人類認同我們
創造出人類與獸人共生共存的世界！

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

發現大家的共通點

=>發洩自己的欲望
=>排除異己
=>尋找知音
=>滿足幻想

基本上這個問題要從獸人的本質開始下去回答

獸-
是從我們人類心靈中萌發出來的
(雖然在這裡說有點掃興...但是我還是要說...我們畢竟都還是人類)
是我們內心的理想
我們內心的夢幻
我們內心的純真
我們內心的邪惡
我們內心的善良
我們內心的真面目
每個人都渴望力量,渴望自由,渴望成功,渴望愛情,渴望同伴

如果我是xxx該有多好 有xxx的能力真棒啊...
因此
每個人的心中都誕生一隻獸
他充滿力量
他帥氣無比
他自由奔放
他善良純真
他無惡不做
正因為如此,我們才會這麼喜歡獸
我們才會去創造獸的形象
因為
那隻獸
就是我們心目中的自己

===================渥克斯潛水分隔線==================

我想
如果是以前的我
我也會像大家一樣
做出類似的事情

但是經過這幾年的成長

我想我會這麼做

[我是變成狼人啦]

1.希望獸化能力 可以自由轉換[畢竟當人也是有好處的...]
2.用我的能力幫助更多的人[嗅覺比較好 力氣比較大...當偵探嗎= =]
3.找到其他的獸   交朋友 

大概就這樣吧
渥是比較實際的獸 很多幻想的事情我想不出來XD

----------


## 天狗

如果我變成一隻狗....
1.我會和其他狗交朋友  :Surprised:  
2.和其他狗玩 :Very Happy: 
 3.吃骨頭  :Laughing: 
 :Wink:

----------


## 狼漪

我要變成狼XDD
1.找到自己的夥伴，盡情的奔跑~"~
2.大家一起去找一個屬於我們的樂園...裡面沒有紛爭只有和平的地方^^
3.哈哈~跟一隻狼談戀愛吧!?

----------


## 阿難

我想變成雄的，可以嗎?(羞) 
1.跑到台灣找狼王，跟牠去建造真的狼之樂園
2.找個美麗的無人島定居，有空時回樂園玩玩
3.環遊全世界+1
4.創造怪獸軍團征服世界

----------


## 君尼爾獅

如果只有外型變成獸人，而沒有動物的能力...那就不好玩了ㄚ

我想變成豹\r
1用我的利爪做一些事情﹝像是爬樹，開罐頭之類的﹞
2飛簷走壁.....如果可以的話
3玩自己的尾巴  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 白狼山犬

我會選狼人
不過如果是我的話...我會選
遠離朋友和家人,以免傷害到他們
遠離世人,到一個沒有人的地方生活下去
不告訴任何人,以免令人擔心
有狼人的力量守護地球
大致上就是這樣

----------


## 朔玥冷情

變成狼人以後～
第一我會去跟我喜歡的男人告白（羞
第二我會同意夜月的說辭～試試看人獸Ｘ（又一隻色狼～拖去跟夜月一起斬了
第三我會去做一些平常不敢作的事（高空彈跳等
第四我會發誓．．．要永遠守護我所愛的人（家人朋友．．其餘．．．再說

----------


## xu430030

龍。
1.飛(我要飛得更高～－ －)不過基本上白天是別想了。。。
2.帶別人飛(和上面不一樣？＝ ＝)這個就比較不錯了。。。
3.保護朋友家人等。。。

----------


## 閻武狼

1.到處亂殺生(  :lupe_hungry:  )
   先把我討厭的人宰了
2.自由的到處跑  :wuf_e_howl:  
3.晚上學狼對月亮叫  :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 蒼月‧御風

我會想..

1.嚎叫0ˇ0

2.跟家附近的狗說話(不知道聽不聽的懂(汗))

3.盡情的~奔跑

----------


## wingwolf

變成狼人的話，我會……
1 逃出學校！！再也不想待那籠子裏了！！
2 周遊世界！！一直想逛逛了！
3 懲惡揚善！！怎麽感覺和蝙蝠俠、蜘蛛俠一樣？
4 和動物們說話，了解他們的心情，看看自己有什麽可以幫他們的！

以後有新的再加……^^

----------


## 源辉狼

1 尋找或者建立獸人的國家
2 盡力消滅虐待動物者
3 回歸真正的自然

----------


## Owla

都已經達到內心所要的了
何必要再回顧那骯髒的人世呢?
歸隱吧!
馳騁在遼闊的大草原上
呼吸草香
面對森林就別再回首
擁有力量
並不一定要使用
珍惜這上天賜與的能力
守護飽受人類摧殘的同伴們
所有的動物說不定會因我而過的更好

----------


## 乘龍

我獸化之後會變成藍龍，所以.....
1. 殺掉平常討厭的人
2. 挑戰人類政權
3. 找個地方好好享受自己的生活.....

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...變成龍的好少阿˙W˙+

龍族+1~

不過話說回來，我比較想變成龍人態呢ˊ Wˋ
如果我變成龍人的話....
1.學習戰鬥技巧用來防身。(格鬥技、鎗技、......等)
2.過著類似隱居的生活，活用自己的體能與能力幫助弱者。
3.一邊流浪、一邊尋找著只屬於獸人的世外桃源........(如果行不通的話當然只有融入人類社會囉XD)

----------


## 雨狼

獸化啊!(幻想!)

1尋找也獸化的獸友一起展開逃亡之旅
2去解救被抓去做實驗的獸人(只不過...我因該會也會被抓走)
3在還沒被抓走的情況下，把已經忍了很久的同學....(消音)(因該馬上就被抓走了吧)

----------


## 钢帝

我具有獸化能力的話：

１．召集同伴，畢竟一個人力量有限．
２．統治世界，男人就是要有野心．所謂的統治，人類都去作奴隸吧．
３．和號角私奔．  :Embarassed:  （號角：你欠扁啊！　調教之）

----------


## 狼圖騰

有獸化的話阿~
我想要:
1.滅除所有自以為是的人類，告訴他們，這不再是你們的人類的世界，禁止發展   任何軍事科技
2.之後劃割歐洲大草原為獸族世界，人類進入之後只能提供食物，禁止開發
3.守候在我最愛的人身邊，陪伴一輩子

----------


## DeViL

1.保護所愛的人XD

2.幹掉壞人跟夜神月一樣((好恐怖~"~

3.無止盡的跑享受風圍繞在周圍的感覺


以上~~~~

----------


## 洛思緹

我的是指變成一隻完整獸型的動物
1.到處遊玩和奔跑,忘掉不愉快的事物
2.咬死街頭痞子.....因為...幾乎每天很晚都聽到他們的聲音,所以很想咬死他們
(拖到暗處解決)
3.到接上走走XD,不過這樣會引起路人大大圍觀吧XD(然後被抓起來到動物園,
供那些人觀賞XDD(誰要啊))
4.晚上給他大聲的嚎叫

----------


## 劍痞

案例(?)。

我正在寫文章，突然想起一些特殊的片語正好能應用在此，卻無法想起到底正確的用法？

「特殊片語……全都集中在一本筆記本中。」我看向面前塞滿整個房間的書堆。
不過這難不倒我，只要靠先前潑上去的雪梨茶……

（幾分鐘過後。）
「找到你了。」我從書堆山中蹦出，手中抓著那平凡無奇的筆記本。

（被打）


「其實對我來說，並沒有『最想做的事情』，或者說是不明確？」
「但想到一大堆可利用獸化的應用例子倒是不少。」我笑笑。

----------


## tsuki.白

其實我想變成龍(謎:別説這麽不合實際的東西!!

還是希望變狼多一點

1.跑去嚇那些之前和我有仇的人類!!(恩...還是不要殺掉吧
2.迅速遠離人類社會, 逃到原始森林就最好了
3.在月亮之下盡情嚎叫釋放所有的壓力和苦惱

----------


## 大貓貓

恩~
小獸變成狼的話~
1.去暗殺森林裡破壞大自然的人類˙˙/(結果被機器輾斃...)
2.奔向大自然~˙W˙/(之後被某獸拿去當午餐...)
3.找同伴玩^W^/(一進去之後被誤以為是入侵.被群狼圍毆)
"迷"*嗎那麼多負面迴響=  =
(迷:我是你創造出來的ˊˇˋ(攤手))

----------


## 月下小冰狼

事先說明我是一只樂於助人的獸
1在獸網上大肆宣揚
2列一張想變成獸的名單
3幫他們實現願望（壞笑。。。）

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

有獸化能力啊?

首先  1要開始尋找也有這種能力的夥伴[組織最強獸軍]

        既然是獸化就不局限狼了

         所以第2 當然稱這個機會   好好在天空飛翔
                     3  嚇嚇所有人[可能吧= =]

----------


## 阿翔

要變的話就變狼，

*1.首先偷偷的殺死翔的仇人
2.然後衝出野外召集狼群成立一個族
3.最後當然是…在野外高興的生活囉！*

----------


## 蒼心

我想寫的都被寫走了~~~~(眾:誰叫你不早點寫.....)

那我寫...

1.先照一整天的鏡子!!!然後一直摸自己~~(毛茸茸的好好玩XD)

2.帶著我喜歡的X狼奔向加拿大~~(X狼:喂!)

3.然後到好萊鎢甄試~~~(然後被分派到佈景工作.....)

----------


## 影曲

變成虎人ｘｄ（白的）

1.離開現有的家，去尋找自己的地方

2.學會用獸人的身體生活（不想變回來了）

3.尋找志趣一樣夥伴

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

我有很多時間可以想事情所以有兩種情況
第一例:黃龍人
1:展開像蝙蝠一樣的翅膀，不理會所有人的眼光自在的飛翔
2:去找我那瘋子同學，看他有沒有好玩的事(在我不是人的那一刻，他也成了吸血鬼)
3:在腐敗的地方試著淨化土地讓那長滿樹



第二例:幻獸人(這是因為X光想出來的幻想種族，有玩過的應該都知道能力)
1:快樂的在草原奔馳
2:跟動物交談
3:一樣是去找我那討厭的吸血鬼同學 = =|||

----------


## zzz8519

如果我變成獸

1.我要先找獸友讓你們羨慕一下
2.我要養很多的人類，再讓他們一個一個痛苦而死[變態]
3.跟大家一起行動


這種問題好像已經變成月經文了

----------


## 許狼中將

如果可以獸化的話…
我想變成一隻白狼去︰
1.環遊世界
2.去尋找屬於我的樂園
3.和同類一起生活

----------


## Joe|Chan

有獸化的話....

1.我們和人類討論全球暖化的問題和解決方法  :狐狸疑惑:  

2.做個體能測驗,我自己會不會跑的快和跳得高  :狐狸冷汗:  

3.我變了獸人之後,我還是和之前一樣地生活......(用電腦,外出玩....)  :狐狸吃麵:

----------


## 弒夜。宇

獸化阿~~ -w-  (自我陶醉中~)

1 首要當然就是逃離原來這個家拉~

2 仰望整個晚上的星空~

3 找尋夢中的那個世界~....(誰來把我給敲醒阿!!="=)

大概就這樣吧!!!  - -+

----------


## Silver．Tain

能變身成狼人的話

我會:

1.先找以前的同學同事算舊帳......(邪笑...呵呵...

2.我一定要找到解藥.....一定要全找到.....然後全部銷毀(奸笑...哈哈哈

3.逃家

大概就這樣

----------


## 卡普貓

獸化阿~幻想中~~呵呵[?]
1.先實驗獸化能力是否有限制及實驗其能力
[時間限制.身體會疲累.能不能舉起車..等等]
2.找同類玩.聊天
3.拯救世界!先從家附近開始..[一小步]

----------


## 白狼 小舞

我要獸化~就像我現在的獸設一樣   :Wink:  

獸化後想做的事~
1.到大草原上盡情亂奔
2.獵殺虐待動物的人類
3.挖個屬於自己的狼窩
4.其他~(如:保護親人)

----------


## 旋葉

我個人的話是想變成狼人OR龍人><


1.先找地方隱居起來
   (如果能在人類型態和獸人形態變換的話就先繼續一般的生活不露出任何馬腳)
2.尋找同伴(等到找到一定數量的同伴以後再繼續3)
3.建立國家.捍衛獸權
4.大開殺戒消滅來襲人類><最後.........等想到再說= =

----------


## 雪之龍

如果可以變成獸人的話...想要變成龍...
至於願望的話我想要:
1. 獨自隱居 (比較喜歡自己一個的生活)
2. 飛向空中環遊全世界 (渴望自由= =)
3. 保護我的家人 (畢竟還是他們把我養大的...)
我的願望不多啦...只想要擁有1個就夠了...
最重要的當然是3. 保護我的家人 (畢竟還是他們把我養大的...)
^^...

----------


## lan

我最想做的三件事是:

1.獲得自由.並且住在人煙稀少的地方

2.能找到跟自己一樣獸化的獸.跟他做伴

3.一生中不會有人類來打擾我們.有屬於我們的地方

就以上這些囉!!~ :P

----------


## d52075625

能的話   我想當灰色的小狼

想做的事情有很多耶

1.追著自己尾巴  (看過家裡的狗狗做過不知道好不好玩><

2.四處奔跑  (天生就很喜歡亂跑了

3.拖著自己家裡的狗狗出去玩  (謎之音:用拖的喔= =

4.找尋屬於自己的小團體跟小天地

5.當然是找另一半一樣可愛的小灰狼阿  (謎之音:你可愛勒  說謊不打草稿 (被毆飛

還有好多好多....
就這樣嚕~(奔

----------


## geotso

變成獸人第一件事當然是拍寫真集把版上獸友的錢全部賺光阿XD

再來就是享受脫離世俗眼光的自由，維護我心中的正義

最後就是找到同伴跟他一起住(阿!我的鼻血...

在來就看心情流言在狼板上讓也想變獸人的來改我咬(何?

----------


## koweki

1.把討人厭的傢伙幹掉吧

2.到一些以人類體能到不了的地方

3.住到人煙稀少的地方

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

變成九尾白狐吧!
1)把獸化的能力鍛鍊好
2)試驗攻擊力和速度
3a)2的試驗成功的話我要把狩獵狐狸的人
    和我那位常常不要面用我的勢力範圍放腳的好同學殺了(微笑)
3b)2不行的話我還是要把要被做成皮草的狐狸救出來
      (大前提是找人幫忙做3a)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

如果真的有獸化能力...
小狼我會想變成狼人>w<
然後...

1. 殺了所有恨的人 還有虐待動物的人類
2. 拯救一些被關在動物園裡的同伴XD
3. 建立狼的王國XD 
4. 整天跟狼同伴在草原上奔跑~獵食XD
5. 找個地方隱居XD""

----------


## 拉魯

最想做的三件事情喔...

1.有辦法跟動物們溝通
2.有辦法學習動物們的文化
3.進入一種不同的生活可以給予不同的心情

----------


## 藍色暗燄

如果真的有獸化能力...   請讓我變成龍族-龍戰士(類人龍)+1

至於最想做的三件事情嗎


1.找個安靜的地方 (燄的興趣不被大部分人所接受  連家人也是
2.去找個跟自己一樣的龍.這樣有龍才不會太無聊
3.做一件有紀念性的事情 以後的人會說 
   EX:看 那是 某龍在什麼時候弄出來的大洞 現在變成湖泊了

----------


## 隱狼

如果我有獸化能力
(最好是變狼人)
我想
1.跑到草原、森林.......去拯救受困中的狼

2.自由漂泊，四海為家的放浪生活

3.解決人類，解救地球免於繼續被破壞

4.最後由狼族掌管地球，建立「狼之帝國」

----------


## 火帝

1.趕快試試看有什麼樣的超能力啦~
2.從高樓大廈跳下來測試極限=ˇ=+
3.衝進罕無人煙的樹林中或荒野大肆破壞

----------


## 狂龍

1. 像要有個會愛我的主人

2. 隱居

3. 不想有別人在旁邊...過自己就好...

很矛盾...

----------


## 風獄

小獄能變成動物的話 因該是鷹或狼吧
想做的是 
1跑到座山上自己或找個族群生活
2找其他也變成動物&獸人的 夥伴
置於人類...小獄是很討厭 可是她們還是有槍與各類機械武器
要殺光可能不太容易....所以還是交給上面的幾位大大嚕(逃.....

----------


## Wolf威

恩...我會
1:快速離家
2:找偶的朋友，並把他們一起便狼人
3:一起跟他們去世界各地，哪裡都行
4:去欺負，欺負過我的同學
5:把同血型的人的血吸光

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

好像多數的在某種說法上是改造社會？

不過狗是許多生物的好朋友～（被打飛）
所以這種滅族的事我做不來。

獸形：
１．成為狗和人溝通的橋樑。（我喜歡種族間和平）
２．效忠我所愛的生物。
３．四處亂逛，享受山林風光。

獸人形：
１．效忠我所愛的生物。
２．利用傳媒推廣！
３．到各地幼稚園講故事給小朋友聽。（反正會被當作布偶裝，還可以順道推廣獸化理念ＸＤ）

哎呀，好大的妄想。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我變成獸(獸人)形的話：(最好是狼)

1.先找其他一樣可以獸化的同伴，一起度過這一生
2.殺光所有討厭的人，虐待動物的人最優先
3.拯救被困的狼
4.殺掉獵殺狼的人
5.找個不會被人類發現的地方跟同伴生活。


大概就這樣吧。

----------


## 極地尋找

第一件事!!

先想個辦法隱藏自己(不想被當怪物,搶殺)

第二件事~

為自己拍一堆寫真(管他有限沒限XD)

第三件事..

為自己的身前事作一定的"安排"
......
第N件事。

為自己的身後事作打算...(作標本如果-w-?)

----------


## 蒼月

我想當隻小貓咪
待在我愛的很愛我的人的懷裡
這樣我就很幸福
死而無憾了......[真是單純?

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

小獸會變這以下3類(炸

狼  

1.找阿拉斯加白狼族~學習他們的一切
2.將我所知道~人類會用什麼陷阱跟武器~給予他們經驗
3.與狼族一起玩耍

狼人

1.試試看自己的能力
2.滅殺獵人和糟蹋自然的人類
3.在森林中奔跑

龍

1.飛在天空上~測試自己能力
2.把破壞自然 捕殺動物的人類吃掉
3.飛翔到世界的任何地方


以上3種~最想做得因該也滿多的~一時想不出來(踢飛

----------


## 幻影龍

獸化 當然是要化成龍或龍人啦!


1. 殺了我恨的人

2.離開家園

3.去尋找龍族的朋友

4.去找一個屬於龍族的聖域

5.開始學習龍族的生活方式

6.把那些闖入聖域的人 滅光

7.學習 法術 幻術 體術 練金術



基本上就是這些了
如果學過頭
就要變成 魔龍啦  :Twisted Evil:  
(這樣沒啥不好啦XDD

----------


## 幻影紅虎

大貓都想要創建國家
逐鹿中原
那一個大座自己坐
然後給別隻獸挑戰?

----------


## 黑卡獅

獅人 
1.尋找同伴 . 獨自在這世界是很可怕的
2.當英雄 . 通常電影會這樣演
3.跟變形金剛一樣 與 人類共存 ((((((可能的話

----------


## 帕亞

想了蠻多的= ="
畢竟獸化咩~
機會難得,先拍個照吧!!紀念紀念XD
不過我還蠻想變狼獸人的
將狼耳朵露在外面聆聽世界的聲音,
是狼的話,鼻子會不會變靈敏呀?
這樣的話我可能要去買夾子囉!!(夾鼻子)ˊˋ
((人類的住所可能會變得很臭((嗅覺變靈敏?!
再來是尾巴,毛茸茸的大狼尾XD,
最後是強化的肉身,=///=((有誰要狼爪?抓一次500
盡情的使用這身體....做壞事XD
獸人化後,再進行完全獸化XD
體驗當個狼,狩獵行動...開始?!

----------


## fwiflof

變成狼~~~~~~~
冥府的工作好辛苦的呢~~~~(？)
當然是滅世再自殺啊！
這種世界誰要留？(那同類怎麼辦？)
反正會全部回來冥府，就打包帶去另一個世界就好了~~~~~
不然來玩大屠殺也行啊~~~~
幽最愛血了~~~~(是嗎？)
反正把人類弄到絕種是最大目標啦！

----------


## 影之風翔天

1.能找到同伴或是主人吧?
2.保護自己所珍惜的人
3.能在森林裡四出的奔跑
4.尋找歸屬.與自己的自由
5.陪著喜歡的人到處的探險

----------


## 巴特爾

如果可以的話....

1.幹掉仇人

2.大鬧一場

3.然後綁走狂狂  逃進深山裡 消失(?

就醬 XDD

----------


## 狂龍

就醬 XDD[/quote]


先殺家人拉~

再來是"戳死"那些XX人  XDD


然後再來是把最討厭的那個人活抓來當腳墊 (嘿嘿~~




然後綁走狂狂  逃進深山裡 消失(?


小巴要綁走我做啥阿XDDD?   (羞扭

----------


## kurosou99c

我喜歡狼人~噴噴
獸化啊~恩~

去樹林裡跑一跑跳一跳~
感受全新敏銳的感官
跳跳跳~跳高高(我到底再打什麼~)

----------


## 毅。信

如果真有這麼一天，
我想我可以天天都溜出去玩，
甚至變成狼偷偷和一些好朋友玩吧？
再不然就看看有沒有感染能力，
好東西要和好朋友分享嘛，是吧！？（誤
最公開就變成狼人的樣子，宣導愛護動物，
就醬子吧....然後就被抓走，解剖！？

----------


## 冥月

呃～
　　這個嘛～
　　不出意外的話……
　　先跑掉好了
　　然後……
　　就不知道嘞～
　　能力允許的話，來場末日浩劫也不錯啊～
　　在這個腐朽的世界啊～
　　看著虛假的人情世故
　　活著很無奈的～
　　到不如滅掉好些……

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

我想當狼人(獸人
1.治癒地球(還原地球的食物鏈)
2.把人類全殺
3.創造一個只有狼與獸人的世界

----------


## xx2005531

*唔…　我喔　最想做的三樣事情是：*



【１】尋找同伴，結伴！「不然一個人真的很無聊」

【２】尋找人身中的另一半「這是理所單然的」

【３】創造獸人的世界，享受人身「自由呀———！」





 　　　跳高高，飛高高 　　【謎：你幹麻！？】

----------


## 巴少

能夠獸化~
當然是變獅子啦~

1.找同伴.同類

2.尋找人身中的另一半

----------


## 聖之神翼

我嗎??我比較想變成虎人～至於想做啥...

1.測試自己的體能!了解自能力!
2.鍛鍊自己!直到可以打爆牆壁為止!(獸人...應該可以吧?)
3.學習閃電系列魔法!(?)學習到可以自由操控為止!(熟練度:100%??)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    (?:你以為你在玩電動阿?還學魔法!)
(YES:反正這只是我的幻想～既然如此...那就想的完美一點阿～)
(?:說的也是喔!!)

----------


## 和風小狼

我會變成狼人~
跑到會下雪的地方隱居起來~
在照耀著明亮月光的夜晚對天嚎叫.........
啊啊~ 好像離題了XD"
最想做的三件事：
1. 嘗試做一些狼會做的事情
2. 隱居到有草原跟森林、冬天會下雪的山裡
3. 嘗試看能不能遇到其他獸人同伴
應該就是這樣吧=W=
挺沒有建設性的答案XDDD""

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我要變狼人~
1.把想殺的人都殺掉(用暗殺的)
2.在世界各地流浪
3.尋找同伴和親密伴侶
4.在森林中奔跑
5.去白宮前面對月亮嚎叫XD

不過跑去白宮應該會世界大亂吧XD
這樣一定很好玩
說不定還會被追殺
就可以殺好多人啦(轉圈圈又灑花花)

----------


## 月牙

做一隻可愛的狼人
1.尋找世界的極點
2.找一個我愛的人
3.然後帶他一起去隱居
吧....以上

----------


## 嵐霖

可以變的話
想變成狼或豹\r
在大自然之中與風奔馳著，感受那種自然悠閒的感覺
不受外人拘束，自由自在的到處奔波，
再來就是去沒辦法去的地方，進去亞馬遜森林探險XDD
如果可以的話....
去其他星球看一下~~哈哈!!!
完成我的課業...讓同學.朋友.世人知道...這世上
不是只有人類這種生物...並讓人類與獸可以和平相處
最後隱居起來..(才怪!! 環遊世界八十年!!

----------


## 幻影殺手

可以的話,最好能變成狼人.

至於最想做的是

1.先發揮獸人的專長,尤其是聽覺或嗅覺.並且試試看是否能由過太平洋.



2.到狼窩去與狼共舞,並且試看看是否能替牠們繁衍最強的後代   (絕無私心


3.並訓練他們去收拾一些藐視環保的敗類.



大概就一些有益的事吧?

----------


## 羽翔

> 3.用核子武器把一半的地球夷為平地!!(那你住哪?) 沒被核子炸到的另外一個半球= =


好像有一個影片是人類(中共)用核子武器(核子彈)炸來炸去....
http://www.wretch.cc/video/m5571369&...2&o=time_d&p=3  ←這個

阿離題了...
我會想變狼獸人~
想做的事...
1.學會人化...既然能獸化就應該能人化吧...
2.鍛鍊自己...
3.做平常不能做的事
4.試著找看看有沒有其他的獸人....

----------


## 橘狼

獸化後我最想做的三件事是

一、試著學會人化的能力。誰說變不回來一定是好事?除非世界上已沒有了人類及學校。

二、過著原本的生活。我的主食已成了肉(要吃肉，才不會掉毛)，生活開銷也頓時的加大。外頭闖蕩或許也是好事。如果家中供應不起我這隻昂貴的「寵物」的話。

三、學氣功。想到二十四小時穿著大衣的感受、很熱卻流不出汗的感受。體熱的調節頓時成了大問題；現學的知識也只知有氣功這一方法；除非我是從小狼仔開始長起。

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

1尋找活下去的目標，不像現在，每天得重複一樣的事情
  煩都煩死了

2挑起第3次世界大戰，瓦解人類的自私

3與狼樂園的大家生活在一起

----------


## 上將狼

如果能這樣,那我會當智慧跟人類一樣高的狼人,做出人類獸化病毒,把所有人類都變成動物(你是生化怪博士嗎)

----------


## 狼の寂

雖然咱偏愛狼
但這時若是只獸化成狼，那倒也無法做些甚麼
更慘的是說不定連目標都還沒達成就被抓走或是射殺了....  →__→

所以呢，基本上咱還是選擇較方便的狼人來獸化  :3

1: 在具有獸化的能力之後，首先當然是尋找夥伴，能夠獸化代表要離人索居，這時若是沒有同伴恐怕會很煎熬
必要時也才有個照應

2: 尋找良善的地方隱居，歸於自然。
當然是那種未經人類開發的深山、那種沒有人類到過的森林是最好的選擇。

3: 教訓人類，尤其是那種以殘害動物為樂的傢伙、保護森林裡的動物不受人類的迫害。


大概是以上這樣吧
夢想中的生活   :wuffer_howl:

----------

